# Tablet Acer Iconia parpadea en blanco la pantalla



## Luciano M (Ago 22, 2015)

Hola! Tengo una tablet hacer iconia b1 a71 que parpadea en blanco. Ya cambie el display y probé con dos diferentes y la falla persistía. Medí el voltaje de la batería y marcaba 3.79(3.8) Y observé que existía un sobresaliente en la board. Por momentos al enchufarla al Cargador USB dejaba de parpadear y funcionaba normalmente por unos minutos. Esperó me orienten! Saludos


----------



## ElectroWero (Ago 22, 2015)

Luciano M dijo:


> Hola! Tengo una tablet hacer iconia b1 a71 que parpadea en blanco. Ya cambie el display y probé con dos diferentes y la falla persistía. Medí el voltaje de la batería y marcaba 3.79(3.8) Y observé que existía un sobresaliente en la board. Por momentos al enchufarla al Cargador USB dejaba de parpadear y funcionaba normalmente por unos minutos. Esperó me orienten! Saludos



Puede ser muchas que produzcan el parpadeo, ya he reparado 2 tablet y un Cel con ese fallo, el daño mas común es la Batería,  cambiala eso si por una ORIGINAL, nada de genericas, quizas una actualización o un reset de fabrica lo solucione.

El problema también puede provenir de algun falso contacto, mal acoplamiento de la bateria, puede estar inflada y haga presión.

También una soldadura fria por un golpe, no acopla bien algun conector, el marco muy ajustado, inclusive un video juego o programa lo cause, resolución y Hz,  autobrillo y ahorro de bateria, son muchas cosas a revisar, pero la mas común es que la bateria no va bien.


----------

